# A&E's House



## EricBrancard

m1911 said:


> Just don't marry a woman who thinks she's an interior designer, unless you like spending lots of money, and changing things around constantly. LOL


That must be what it's like for my wife to be married to me.

"Do you like this chair rail?"

"Yeah, looks nice."

"Well, I think it looks like s**t, so I'm tearing it off and doing something else."


----------



## EricBrancard

Irishslave said:


> Only if they have deep pockets.


:thumbsup:

I've done a few houses over from top to bottom at this point.


----------



## Juan80

I have a buddy that went to the bank and got a loan to build his house.
In the loan,he included a small hourly wage , to pay himself ,while building his own house.
Just enough to keep the bills at bay . 
He would work Monday-Friday and take that weekend off, just like his real job.

In the end , he built his house , didn't have his bills get behind and ,kept a marriage. Plus the house got built in a short timeframe .
Charlie


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Irishslave said:


> The trouble with remodeling any house is when the new stuff goes in, the old stuff around it doesn't work all of a sudden. I resided my house it made the gutters look like chit. I put in new kitchen cabinets....the floor looks like chit...I put in new doors..now the trim ain't cuttin it...where does it end?
> 
> You'll put the addition on and decide the rest of the house needs a total re-do


No way. I'm disturbing as little of the rest of the house as possible. I love the bull nose corners.....drywall is not my forte


----------



## Irishslave

A&E Exteriors said:


> No way. I'm disturbing as little of the rest of the house as possible. I love the bull nose corners.....drywall is not my forte


Then you'll have to bullnose the upstairs :laughing:


----------



## Irishslave

m1911 said:


> My ac stopped working... dammm compressor fan!
> A house is a big money pit.


Mine too. I have portables and a couple window units as back up 

Luckily I have a whole house fan that's like a giant turbo charged vacuum cleaner and it gets pretty cool with all the woods at night 

I have a spare condensing unit and A-coil but it's R-22...Do I go ahead and swap it out or bite the bullet and spend a couple of G's on a new one?..R-22 is gettin phased out.....I've been battling with what to do....Don't really have the money for a new system...plus I'd probably have to buy a new furnace w/ the system....which I won't use cause I have a wood burner for the winter


----------



## Calidecks

A&E Exteriors said:


> No way. I'm disturbing as little of the rest of the house as possible. I love the bull nose corners.....drywall is not my forte


Bullnose is the norm here.


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Bullnose is the norm here.


I don't care for bullnosed corners... makes baseboards and crown look like straight ass...


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

m1911 said:


> I don't care for bullnosed corners... makes baseboards and crown look like straight ass...


I prefer that to gay ass...


----------



## m1911

Irishslave said:


> Mine too. I have portables and a couple window units as back up
> 
> Luckily I have a whole house fan that's like a giant turbo charged vacuum cleaner and it gets pretty cool with all the woods at night
> 
> I have a spare condensing unit and A-coil but it's R-22...Do I go ahead and swap it out or bite the bullet and spend a couple of G's on a new one?..R-22 is gettin phased out.....I've been battling with what to do....Don't really have the money for a new system...plus I'd probably have to buy a new furnace w/ the system....which I won't use cause I have a wood burner for the winter


More than a couple... basic 2ton ac unit and handler plus labor is close to 5k


----------



## Calidecks

Not if it's done right. The office. 

I actually get them even better for customers. I'm a hack on my own home. :laughing:


----------



## m1911

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I prefer that to gay ass...


...


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Not if it's done right. The office.
> 
> I actually get them even better for customers. I'm a hack on my own home. :laughing:


I know, I have round base corners at home.
But the 3 piece crown really bugs me...

And I used tall base at home and didn't scribe it to the uneven floors.I'm a [email protected]#%in' hack too...


----------



## Calidecks

My bedroom


----------



## m1911

I would prefer it this way, but it's never in the budget...


----------



## Irishslave

m1911 said:


> More than a couple... basic 2ton ac unit and handler plus labor is close to 5k


They were offering rebates to get you to switch. Yeah phuck that for now. Mine is a split level hard to cool w/2 ton. The foyer from basement floor to ceiling is 16+ feet....real phucking heat trap 

What to do ...What to do 

2 portables ...one up one down 12,000 BTU's each...that's 24k BTU...that's 2 ton.....about 1100 vs 5k


----------



## m1911

Irishslave said:


> They were offering rebates to get you to switch. Yeah phuck that for now. Mine is a split level hard to cool w/2 ton. The foyer from basement floor to ceiling is 16+ feet....real phucking heat trap
> 
> What to do ...What to do
> 
> 2 portables ...one up one down 12,000 BTU's each...that's 24k BTU...that's 2 ton.....about 1100 vs 5k


I got the tall ceilings too, way overrated, waste of money to cool. 
The only nice thing about getting a new ac unit is you could go with a heat pump unit for heating and cooling and lose the dammm gas furnace...


----------



## Irishslave

m1911 said:


> I got the tall ceilings too, way overrated, waste of money to cool.
> The only nice thing about getting a new ac unit is you could go with a heat pump unit for heating and cooling and lose the dammm gas furnace...


Ain't no gas around these parts unless you want that big ugly tank in your yard. All electric....ever try to heat a 1500+ sq ft house with electric?...it's a joke...that's why I put in a wood stove....Plus i get plenty of firewood free 

right now though I'm tired of sweating like a farm hand in certain areas of the house


----------



## Irishslave

Deckhead lives in Florida...he don't know what a furnace is


----------



## A&E Exteriors

m1911 said:


> I would prefer it this way, but it's never in the budget...


How much are those corners?


----------



## Irishslave

A&E Exteriors said:


> How much are those corners?


You're gonna have a healthy price sheet by the time this is over


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Irishslave said:


> You're gonna have a healthy price sheet by the time this is over


Lol.


----------



## m1911

A&E Exteriors said:


> How much are those corners?


I'm not sure, I did some few years ago, but they were supplied to me.
My local molding outfit can get them, but I haven't seen them in their warehouse. I get the poplar base corners from them sometimes, and they're $3-8 ea for common ones.

If you're good at plaster work, you can cut the profile in mud knives and make plastered round crown corners...


Check it out...


http://www.myoldhouseonline.com/m/discussion?id=2114602:Topic:23415


----------



## Deckhead

Irishslave said:


> Deckhead lives in Florida...he don't know what a furnace is


Sure I do, its like an oven but for people:laughing:


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> Not if it's done right. The office.
> 
> I actually get them even better for customers. I'm a hack on my own home. :laughing:


That's interesting, here the bullnose transitions to a square about 6" above the baseboard and below the crown. Looks kinda slick.


----------



## Mr Latone

Good for you for trying to plan ahead. But don't fool yourself as to the cost of your time. I know we have time in the evenings and on weekends that we just won't be working for someone else, so yes, you can effectively save money this way. But don't forget life can get in the way.

Much productivity is lost in setup and tear down and clean up. In the start/stop/cleanup VS work progress ratio it's best to keep the former to a minimum.

It's easier to factor the PITA of working around someone else when pricing a contract. We all know that it takes more time when working around other people's stuff, but somehow overlook that or at least discount it in our own environs.

So it boils down to this IMO...Get it done as efficiently as you can. Finish it completely before you move into it. Living in a working space and working in a living space aren't typically very efficient ways to proceed.


----------



## VinylHanger

To me the hardest part, taking out exhaustion and burn out, is tool setup. Make sure you have an entire set of tools just for the house if you are going to have areas blocked off and being worked on. It is both frustrating and time consuming to pull out all your gear from the trailer, then set up the saws, then work a few hours after work or the weekend and then tear down and reload it all. Or even worse is getting to the job site and realizing you left your bag with all your screw guns at the house, or the finish guns, etc.

Small expensive things like nail guns aren't so bad to grab, but larger things like chop saws, table saws or constantly needed screw guns, bits and Sawzalls, etc., are nice to just have out and ready when you get home.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

A&E Exteriors said:


> Where I will need to carry load down in the crawlspace, would footings on grade be ok or should I dig holes for the footings?
> 
> Should I screw the ceilings to the new floor trusses or will attaching the remaining chords of the roof trusses to the new trusses be sufficent?


Footings need to go down to undisturbed soil - maybe that's at grade, maybe it's a few feet down.

Some AHJs would require 2X6 first floor walls to put the second floor on. Make sure you know what your local BI is going to require on existing walls and footings.

Nail the bottom cord of the old to the bottom cord of the new, and plan on having some screw heads show up due to initial movement.


----------



## hdavis

Mr Latone said:


> Much productivity is lost in setup and tear down and clean up. In the start/stop/cleanup VS work progress ratio it's best to keep the former to a minimum.





VinylHanger said:


> To me the hardest part, taking out exhaustion and burn out, is tool setup.


Get a dedicated compressor and hose that's big enough to run a framing gun. Lugging and setting that up / rolling it back up stinks when you're already tired. Consider getting a dedicated framing gun as well.

Get dedicated extension cords as well.

When it comes to paint, spray it out in a day or two. Brush and roll is going to be all set up and clean up.

For my own framing, I've used a chainsaw before, but you don't want to do that it you're tired or haven't done a bunch. It's fast...


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I am completely on board with the dedicated house tools. I am actually going to take my electric compressor in to get fixed tomorrow so I can have it ready to go when the time comes 

For the shell I am taking a week - week and a half off and going full time on the place. Then I will work in a couple other weeks as I can.


----------



## Irishslave

Too bad you have to do it on borrowed money....that's the part that would take the excitement out of it for me 

me would rather pay for it now if at all possible instead of the rest of my life


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Irishslave said:


> Too bad you have to do it on borrowed money....that's the part that would take the excitement out of it for me
> 
> me would rather pay for it now if at all possible instead of the rest of my life


I'm paying for the addition with my money


----------



## hdavis

A&E Exteriors said:


> I'm paying for the addition with my money


Pay for it with Eric's money, it's a better deal for you.


----------



## Calidecks

It sucks being a HO at times. Especially if you're a contractor. 

I've always said HO insurance companies should give contractors discounts. I can't tell you how many boo boo's I've fixed that I could've made a claim for.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

hdavis said:


> Pay for it with Eric's money, it's a better deal for you.


LMAO!!!! not sure he would go for that hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## EricBrancard

hdavis said:


> Pay for it with Eric's money, it's a better deal for you.


:laughing:

I don't need anyone's help spending that.


----------



## Irishslave

A&E Exteriors said:


> I'm paying for the addition with my money


it'll get done faster


----------



## Irishslave

Californiadecks said:


> It sucks being a HO at times. Especially if you're a contractor.
> 
> I've always said HO insurance companies should give contractors discounts. I can't tell you how many boo boo's I've fixed that I could've made a claim for.


I think they screw you because you are...cause they probably think you screwed them somewhere along the way 

Insurance is such a dirty business


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Holy chit! Floor truss price estimate came back at 3,500


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> Holy chit! Floor truss price estimate came back at 3,500


Yeah renos are expensive.


----------



## Deckhead

A&E Exteriors said:


> Time to call my archy


Good on you but what kept you from buying property and building new?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Deckhead said:


> Good on you but what kept you from buying property and building new?


Time frame and ease of financing


----------



## Agility

Congratulations!

Now get to work!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Agility said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Now get to work!


Demo starts tomorrow morning, maybe this afternoon!


----------



## hdavis

A&E Exteriors said:


> Demo starts tomorrow morning, maybe this afternoon!


Now that you know when it starts, I hope you know when it ends.:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## VinylHanger

A&E Exteriors said:


> Demo starts tomorrow morning, maybe this afternoon!


That's already too many maybes. You need to find another contractor.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Congrats Andy, nothing like having a home that is yours.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

META said:


> Congrats Andy, nothing like having a home that is yours.


Thanks Dion. We are happy


----------



## TxElectrician

Congratulations


----------



## Calidecks

Congrats Andy, good luck on the remodel.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Californiadecks said:


> Congrats Andy, good luck on the remodel.


Thanks Mike....I'm gonna need it...lol.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Ate our first dinner there tonight...wooly mammoth burgers.

Had SouthOnBeach's parents over ...great company to have!


----------



## NYgutterguy

Burgers and Mountain Dew 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Yes sir


----------



## Jaws

Change the Mt Dew out for some beer and you'd get some half ass ok help framing that addition if you were near by.

I'd say it's free but if you count up food cost you might be better off with a paid helper


----------



## blacktop

A&E Exteriors said:


> Time to call my archy


Moms looks real happy!! Good on you Mang!!! :thumbsup:

Have fun with It! And pay It off FAST!!!! :laughing:


----------



## blacktop

I wish I were closer . I'd help you out In any way I could .


----------



## NYgutterguy

blacktop said:


> Moms looks real happy!! Good on you Mang!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun with It! And pay It off FAST!!!! :laughing:




Think that's his girl no ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> Think that's his girl no ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are correct


----------



## blacktop

NYgutterguy said:


> Think that's his girl no ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry ...I can't keep up you guys . I do know from past post that A&E IS a hustler ! He works his ass off .. And I wish him the best on his new property !


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

gbruzze1 said:


> Wow it hit you a year and a half earlier then it hit me. Good luck!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


9 years later and I still wonder what the hell I got myself into.


----------



## gbruzze1

*A&amp;E's House*



WarnerConstInc. said:


> 9 years later and I still wonder what the hell I got myself into.




Does watching the movie "the money pit" make you question your decisions like it does mine? Lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

gbruzze1 said:


> Does watching the movie "the money pit" make you question your decisions like it does mine? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The kids love that movie. They tell everyone two weeks, got a check?


----------



## overanalyze

I use this line on some of my clients...most miss the reference. 

https://www.getyarn.io/yarn-clip/ebb44c44-8fc8-44a9-a334-d7d41ac3e8a8


----------



## Inner10

WarnerConstInc. said:


> 9 years later and I still wonder what the hell I got myself into.


I'm only on year 8, wtf was I thinking.


----------



## MikeFL

In the walk-in closet you need a bench to sit on to put your socks and shoes on, and a full height mirror on the inside of the barn door which hangs on the inside of the wall. 

Nice plans. 

One trick we used to do to save time and money is crane the existing roof off, set it on the ground, build the 2nd story, then crane the old roof on top of the new 2nd story. You can even reroof it while it's on the ground. Food for thought.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

MikeFL said:


> In the walk-in closet you need a bench to sit on to put your socks and shoes on, and a full height mirror on the inside of the barn door which hangs on the inside of the wall.
> 
> Nice plans.
> 
> One trick we used to do to save time and money is crane the existing roof off, set it on the ground, build the 2nd story, then crane the old roof on top of the new 2nd story. You can even reroof it while it's on the ground. Food for thought.


That would make it extremely difficult to save my existing ceilings...lol


----------



## A&E Exteriors

You're alright MikeFl...you contribute good info...stick around


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> I will say this. The reality of what I am doing finally hit me


(snicker)

When I was young, I'd say "I can do anything".

I got older, a little wiser and started to pick & choose and say "I can do _*that*_".

Now I say "I can't believe I just talked myself into this stupid chit".


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Lol....#3!


----------



## META

Good thing we have the energy to overcome our exuberance when younger. 

Andy, if you need a hand with something, let me know, I could give a day..before the snow!


----------



## hdavis

A&E Exteriors said:


> I will say this. The reality of what I am doing finally hit me


You just think it did - it really only hits later.:whistling


----------



## hdavis

A&E Exteriors said:


> You're alright MikeFl...you contribute good info...stick around


X2 on the crane.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

META said:


> Good thing we have the energy to overcome our exuberance when younger.
> 
> Andy, if you need a hand with something, let me know, I could give a day..before the snow!


Thank you Dion. I will probably take you up on that. I will think of something that needs to be perfect and let you at it. 

Dion is the real deal people.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I will make good on that burger I owe you


----------



## META

I am not sure how well that roof will come off whole, if I am correct as to the style trusses they are. 
If they are the modular sizer trusses, they'll probably need to be locked together better with some lateral bracing...all drywall taken off., etc.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

META said:


> I am not sure how well that roof will come off whole, if I am correct as to the style trusses they are.
> If they are the modular sizer trusses, they'll probably need to be locked together better with some lateral bracing...all drywall taken off., etc.


Yeah, it isn't worth the hassle for me in this instance. I have a plan of attack I believe will be quick and slick


----------



## A&E Exteriors

2 weeks in engineering....


----------



## blacktop

overanalyze said:


> I use this line on some of my clients...most miss the reference.
> 
> https://www.getyarn.io/yarn-clip/ebb44c44-8fc8-44a9-a334-d7d41ac3e8a8


That's just the deposit on the deposit !!!


----------



## Warren

Are you planning on saving the ceilings? While it can be done sometimes, often it is not worth the trouble.


----------



## Warren

Tinstaafl said:


> Apparently has no experience with remodeling. It only needs to _*look*_ plumb, flush and square. :laughing: :thumbsup:


We worked with an old carpenter years ago, who always used to say, "Two wrongs make a right" This was what he was referring to.


----------



## hdavis

What do 3 wrongs make?:blink:


----------



## blacktop

hdavis said:


> What do 3 wrongs make?:blink:


Homeowner. Tape/coat/skim.


----------



## 91782

SmallTownGuy said:


> It hit in the 70s today.
> 
> If the boy keeps fooling around he'll get socked by a Lake Michigan sneaky Pete, but otherwise...



We got rain here last night. What kind of rain? The kind that those alert horns went off - TWICE..

Hey Andy Pandy, houz the sunshine looking out yer way? (me-heh-heh). Wait, I'll just check for meself...


----------



## Calidecks

SmallTownGuy said:


> We got rain here last night. What kind of rain? The kind that those alert horns went off - TWICE..
> 
> Hey Andy Pandy, houz the sunshine looking out yer way? (me-heh-heh). Wait, I'll just check for meself...


I can't help but think of that dog outside without a coat!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

It is freaking cold today!

Some weird white crap is falling from the sky


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> It is freaking cold today!
> 
> Some weird white crap is falling from the sky


Oh yeah, there IS a downside to roofing - I fergotz!!!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SmallTownGuy said:


> Oh yeah, there IS a downside to roofing - I fergotz!!!


I'm not working outside in this crap....to windy


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> I'm not working outside in this crap....to windy


Handsome dog :thumbsup:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

That is my father in laws dog. Natty


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> I'm not working outside in this crap....to windy


That pic reminds me of what a bunch of flatlanders you GR people are.


----------



## META

I just go to the UP if I want hills.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Off to get 10 more bags. Concrete is a steady 58•.

We are pumping a form, lining it with epdm, staking rebar into the ground, then mix and pour. 

1 form left. It's half the job though...30 bagger


----------



## A&E Exteriors

And yes, we are putting in 2 pcs of 1/2" rebar horizontally in the middle


----------



## META

Why the plate strapping?


----------



## 91782

What's with the thermos down there in that hole - you got an easy chair and a TV set up too I spose?

sheez!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

No TV but we have some patio chairs...lol!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

META said:


> Why the plate strapping?


I dont honestly know...I figured it wouldn't hurt


----------



## META

A cheep way to attach the plates to floor, 1/4" concrete bit and then drive two galvanized 16D spikes. All the plate needs is lateral holding power, no uplift, good to go. :thumbsup: Or cut nails, but I haven't used those in years.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I've done that works well.

I thought about just shooting the plates down but don't want to f up my new concrete so I threw the straps in there. 

I told you...this homeowner is Mr overkill sometimes


----------



## A&E Exteriors

hdavis said:


> I'd put that in the $90-120K range, including labor if I was bidding it.


That is pretty on the money what I think I would have to charge for it. 

I can say I never gave the bosses credit for the planning and office work these projects require.


----------



## KAP

hdavis said:


> I'd put that in the $90-120K range, including labor if I was bidding it.


That's a pretty big range... :whistling


----------



## A&E Exteriors

KAP said:


> That's a pretty big range... :whistling


I'm thinking around 105


----------



## 91782

KAP said:


> That's a pretty big range... :whistling


Yeah, you ought to see his fridge...


----------



## hdavis

KAP said:


> That's a pretty big range... :whistling


Closest I would have gone without poking around and having plans and finish details. If you're lucky $90K would do it, but more often than not in remodels, unlucky is the order of the day, and serial unlucky isn't uncommon.:sad:


----------



## hdavis

A&E Exteriors said:


> I'm thinking around 105


I was thinking 100 -10 +20 for the range on a generic build.


----------



## Jaws

A&E Exteriors said:


> I can say I never gave the bosses credit for the planning and office work these projects require.


That is where the majority of the money is made.


Enjoying the thread. Glad to see you getting it done.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Some Sunday work. Stairwell Center wall is framed and the opening is boxed in around the perimeter. 








Ended up having to put about 24" of stone in the footing holes. Glad I have a landscaping buddy. I was able to get my hands on about 2/3 of what I need total on a sunday afternoon.









I had to cook dinner here (ham) again as well as get all the above done.😕


----------



## VinylHanger

Man, you sure have a ton of energy. Good to see progress happening.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

VinylHanger said:


> Man, you sure have a ton of energy. Good to see progress happening.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have a little help but I'm doing more than the Lions share. 

Always seem to have a little extra gas in the tank for this project, I get excited when I start making progress. Always has been my dream to build my own house, and while I may not be completely building this place....i did the design and am building enough of it to say that I'm building my house I think.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Putting in my PSL column tomorrow. This house was built for this addition. The stud to the right is already on proper layout to sister the column too. Have to run this one to the foundation as it is holding 12,000 lbs.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Forgot pics, oh....the joist is in the perfect spot as well!


----------



## SouthonBeach

Not too shabby. Always nice when something lines up that good.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SouthonBeach said:


> Not too shabby. Always nice when something lines up that good.


Yeah it is. It definatley made for a good end of the day.


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> I have a little help but I'm doing more than the Lions share.
> 
> Always seem to have a little extra gas in the tank for this project, I get excited when I start making progress. Always has been my dream to build my own house, and while I may not be completely building this place....i did the design and am building enough of it to say that I'm building my house I think.


It's inspiring to see, I could write a book on procrastinating on household projects.


----------



## EricBrancard

Inner10 said:


> It's inspiring to see, I could write a book on procrastinating on household projects.


You, me and every other guy in this line of work.


----------



## Randy Bush

What do they say? The cobbler's kids never have shoes. I have been good at putting things off at home, Hate to admit how long my house has gone in getting it the siding done. But am done adding on so no excuse in getting it done , so says my wife.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Randy Bush said:


> What do they say? The cobbler's kids never have shoes. I have been good at putting things off at home, Hate to admit how long my house has gone in getting it the siding done. But am done adding on so no excuse in getting it done , so says my wife.


 "it's cold" might work?


----------



## blacktop

A&E Exteriors said:


> "it's cold" might work?


It's too cold

It's too hot

I ain't got the money to do it. 

Those are my top three. 

I can come up with more b.s. if needed..


----------



## Inner10

EricBrancard said:


> You, me and every other guy in this line of work.


Yup, everytime I mentally schedule working on my own stuff it ends up getting bumped for paying work.


----------



## Randy Bush

blacktop said:


> It's too cold
> 
> It's too hot
> 
> I ain't got the money to do it.
> 
> Those are my top three.
> 
> I can come up with more b.s. if needed..


She has heard them all from me Lol. Really she has been pretty good about it . Getting a new bathroom with a tub is what she really wants.

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthonBeach

blacktop said:


> It's too cold
> 
> 
> 
> It's too hot
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't got the money to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are my top three.
> 
> 
> 
> I can come up with more b.s. if needed..




You need the other good ones too: 
It might rain 
It rained
It is raining


----------



## madmax718

EricBrancard said:


> You, me and every other guy in this line of work.


I was gonna say I had you beat, but...


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Well ****. My pipes froze


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> Well ****. My pipes froze


On the new place or the current cave?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

New house.


----------



## 91782

Break or just frozen?

Nothing pisses me off worse than not having water to get my shower - anything else - I can handle.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SmallTownGuy said:


> Break or just frozen?
> 
> Nothing pisses me off worse than not having water to get my shower - anything else - I can handle.


Far as I could tell just frozen. I didn't go in the crawlspace. I will be defrosting tomorrow.


----------



## Inner10

SmallTownGuy said:


> Break or just frozen?
> 
> Nothing pisses me off worse than not having water to get my shower - anything else - I can handle.


You don't find out they are broken until they defrost.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Thank the plumbing gods for PEX tubing


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> Thank the plumbing gods for PEX tubing


You got that right. I made the switch from copper to PEX about 10 years ago. The plumber had a helluva time talking me into it.

After a year of MI winters and no bitches from new homeowners on frozen pipes - I was a True Believer!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SmallTownGuy said:


> You got that right. I made the switch from copper to PEX about 10 years ago. The plumber had a helluva time talking me into it.
> 
> After a year of MI winters and no bitches from new homeowners on frozen pipes - I was a True Believer!


Gives me hope. I will check in after I thaw the place out tomorrow.


----------



## 91782

Inner10 said:


> You don't find out they are broken until they defrost.


That's true. With PEX, I'm not nearly as butt puckered as I used to be with copper.

I still actually have cpvc under my old place. Never once froze - not since 1986. Then in 2012 and again last year, we got some walloping cold - and two of the ground floor baths froze AND broke.

That's when I decided I've lost my love for MI winters.


----------



## hdavis

I wouldn't use anything other than PEX.


----------



## EricBrancard

SmallTownGuy said:


> You got that right. I made the switch from copper to PEX about 10 years ago. The plumber had a helluva time talking me into it.
> 
> After a year of MI winters and no bitches from new homeowners on frozen pipes - I was a True Believer!


I had to talk my plumber into it. At first he told me I'd have to find another plumber. Then he agreed. Within a year he switched all his builders over to PEX.


----------



## hdavis

I saw a new development of mid-market homes in PA about 15 years ago. All PEX. It sold me.


----------



## hdavis

EricBrancard said:


> I had to talk my plumber into it. At first he told me I'd have to find another plumber. Then he agreed. Within a year he switched all his builders over to PEX.


I suppose he got his feet wet with a manual tool, and went electric in a hurry? That's what the old timers around here wind up doing.


----------



## EricBrancard

hdavis said:


> I suppose he got his feet wet with a manual tool, and went electric in a hurry? That's what the old timers around here wind up doing.


Yup. He uses Wirsbo, so it's expander, not crimp. Still does the visible stuff in copper and drills all the pex runs though the floor joists in the basement, never clips them to the bottom. So once the insulation is in the floor, you just see clean copper runs from the water tank, boiler, water heater, etc up into the floor joists and that's it.


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> Gives me hope. I will check in after I thaw the place out tomorrow.


hmmmm, two days and no update: I hope Dandy Andy didn't do a double-dog dare and lick one of those frozen pipes....


----------



## hdavis

Maybe he's chlorinating his new pool.


----------



## Warren

A&E Exteriors said:


> Some....time to work on it has honestly been the biggest hindrance. I will need 3 clear days to get it framed and dried in. If I am relying on tarps I don't want to rely on them for weeks before I can get back. I want to rely on them for a couple days.


I know what you mean. We installed new scissor trusses last year on an existing house. I had about $500 worth of tarps that were on, off, on, off, on, off, etc for over a week. In your case, not being able to work a regular shift there every day makes it really rough. Especially this time of year when the weather can be so unpredictable. Looks good so far, can't wait until you pull that roof off.Any chance you got a crane coming to pull it off in one big lift?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Warren said:


> I know what you mean. We installed new scissor trusses last year on an existing house. I had about $500 worth of tarps that were on, off, on, off, on, off, etc for over a week. In your case, not being able to work a regular shift there every day makes it really rough. Especially this time of year when the weather can be so unpredictable. Looks good so far, can't wait until you pull that roof off.Any chance you got a crane coming to pull it off in one big lift?


No. I will have that section of roof on the ground in about an hour though. I would love to have it off already but I'd be upset with myself had I gone through the trouble of saving the ceilings and turn around and lose them because I got them wet. I have a couple more days I can spend there doing some odd and end stuff that needs done then I have to go to work for a couple- few weeks...lol


----------



## Tinstaafl

A&E Exteriors said:


> Some....time to work on it has honestly been the biggest hindrance. I will need 3 clear days to get it framed and dried in. If I am relying on tarps I don't want to rely on them for weeks before I can get back. I want to rely on them for a couple days.


I went through an entire winter with temp braces and tarps after a tree fell on my house. Got a heckuva lot done inside during that time, then rebuilt the roof in the spring.

It can be done. :thumbsup:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Clearing some dumpster space up...out with the old...


----------



## Calidecks

A&E Exteriors said:


> Clearing some dumpster space up...out with the old...




Ummm, you've got some boards sticking out of your home.


----------



## EricBrancard

Californiadecks said:


> Ummm, you've got some boards sticking out of your home.


They're just happy to see you.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Californiadecks said:


> Ummm, you've got some boards sticking out of your home.


Yes sir I do...took me long enough! Lol


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Latest change order...adding a built in snake enclosure over Daisy's apartment under the stairs.

I need to get my mechanicals figured out and roughed in so I can cut the roof off


----------



## hdavis

A&E Exteriors said:


> Latest change order...adding a built in snake enclosure over Daisy's apartment under the stairs.
> 
> I need to get my mechanicals figured out and roughed in so I can cut the roof off


I would have gone for taking the roof off before I worried about another built in, but I'm guessing weather now is better for interior work?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I figured I had to frame for it anyway, so I did that and messed with some electric today. I need to feed it all through the joists and get plumbing and hvac roughed now.


----------



## Inner10

Sick of working on your own house yet?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Inner10 said:


> Sick of working on your own house yet?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Honestly no... I do wish I was farther along though.


----------



## hdavis

A&E Exteriors said:


> Honestly no... I do wish I was farther along though.


Like Wisconsin?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Lol! The Gulf Coast would be even better


----------



## A&E Exteriors

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=321105


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Update....

Well, we have to be out of the current house on 2/24. Freddie Mac offered us a cash for keys program. They are gonna give us money to move (enough to get pretty close to paint) so now the real fun begins...

I need to get the heat and water working again, fiancé's kids are going to stay at their grandparents house, me, the dogs, cats, and snakes are moving into the lake house, and the fiancé is going to bounce back and forth while I work away like a slave on the house.


----------



## hdavis

I'll expect an update on the 25th.:whistling Good luck, and go get em!:thumbsup:


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> Update....
> 
> Well, we have to be out of the current house on 2/24. Freddie Mac offered us a cash for keys program. They are gonna give us money to move (enough to get pretty close to paint) so now the real fun begins...
> 
> I need to get the heat and water working again, fiancé's kids are going to stay at their grandparents house, me, the dogs, cats, and snakes are moving into the lake house, and the fiancé is going to bounce back and forth while I work away like a slave on the house.


You lucky mother ****er.
Now go buy me a damned lotto ticket or I'm drive over there and kick your bracing down.

I mean it. I'm feeling pretty damned ornery about now.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SmallTownGuy said:


> You lucky mother ****er.
> Now go buy me a damned lotto ticket or I'm drive over there and kick your bracing down.
> 
> I mean it. I'm feeling pretty damned ornery about now.


Bring me 2 servings of bacon and a rueben sandwich from Tony's restaraunt and I'll buy you a few


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> Bring me 2 servings of bacon and a rueben sandwich from Tony's restaraunt and I'll buy you a few


HAH! Nice try Leroy. I'll stay here and have a Reuben with bacon in the middle at the Sundance. Along with some of their string-cut fries and Flint style coney sauce ladled over the top.

"Oh, John, would you show me how you do that first mud coat again? 
Yeah, still don't get it - over here - this wall is ready. Howz the beer doing John?"


----------



## A&E Exteriors

My DIY air return box....not bad for a roofer lol! Nevermind the blood by the screw that totally missed the flange.


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> My DIY air return box....not bad for a roofer lol! Nevermind the blood by the screw that totally missed the flange.


missed your true calling...


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SmallTownGuy said:


> missed your true calling...


I thought you were joking. Sent a picture to the guy who has been advising me through this HVAC portion and he told me to set up a custom ductwork shop.


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> I thought you were joking. Sent a picture to the guy who has been advising me through this HVAC portion and he told me to set up a custom ductwork shop.


nope. Looks good - and you know that, or you wouldn't have posted the pic - carry on. Enjoy today's sunshine!


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> I thought you were joking. Sent a picture to the guy who has been advising me through this HVAC portion and he told me to set up a custom ductwork shop.


It looks good but these things are so damn cheap from a HVAC shop why bother making your own? Plus theirs are all nice and curvy.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Inner10 said:


> It looks good but these things are so damn cheap from a HVAC shop why bother making your own? Plus theirs are all nice and curvy.


I asked what these things cost him and he said 125-150 per box. That's 90ish + per box labor for a couple hours work and if I got into custom ductwork making I could have an inside job.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Oh I made my own because I had the steel on hand to make it with and I knew I'd save at least a hundred bucks.


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> Oh I made my own because I had the steel on hand to make it with and I knew I'd save at least a hundred bucks.


In that case well done, but if it was a supply plenum I'd pony up the bucks.


----------



## 91782

The tin knockers around here (semi-rural) do charge a chunk for onesy twosies.

Even finding a source for tin takes some rooting around. 

It's like anything else- try it at least once to get a sense of the process at least.


----------



## Warren

So, it is almost 6 months after the closing. How are things going with the $$$$?

Looks like there is still a long way to go.


----------



## TxElectrician

Warren said:


> So, it is almost 6 months after the closing. How are things going with the $$$$?
> 
> Looks like there is still a long way to go.


He's making his own AC boxes...

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

I was only a grand over on our new house, last time I checked. But I added contingency and am self performing a lot. 

Then my wife made a change order that involved re ordering widows I have and some interior beams, and an I haven't figured anything for the outside fireplace she added ..... if yall see me painting or trying to build that fireplace it means I am in a world of hurt.


----------



## Jaws

Andy can do my ac boxes.... that's good work


----------



## Jaws

Andy you gonna make the 24th?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Jaws said:


> Andy you gonna make the 24th?


Yes sir.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Warren said:


> So, it is almost 6 months after the closing. How are things going with the $$$$?
> 
> Looks like there is still a long way to go.


Not bad. I'm in about the initial 12k we had saved and I have a 3500 deposit on my flooring made. The relocation assistance money from the bank should have some drywall hanging.

Going to get my footings poured next week and then the roof comes off. Rough mechanical is tomorrow...I feel good about it.


In the end, with a few things added we will be 30k ish .

Then the crawlspace needs sealed as soon as the addition is done. I will hire that out. Then next year is a 24" retaining wall and a lot of dirt with proper drainage to get the water out of my yard.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

TxElectrician said:


> He's making his own AC boxes...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


It's a furnace box pal


----------



## Jaws

Your wifey will **** your budget up I bet when finish out starts..... I had my wife take her selection sheet and start as soon as I started building the road onto the property, so I would have time to find the money if/when she went over budget, and more importantly to try and negotiate with her lol. Absolutely the God honest truth- I made two spread sheets. Mine has the real budget with her contingency, hers is doesnt. Lol 

Of all the projects we've built the wife always blows it up..... I didn't figure my old lady would be any different. 

I wish you luck though. There is hope, my brother kept his wife on a shoe string for their first house..... he doesn't have any problem telling her to go get some money if she wants it. Maybe he doesn't have the same needs I do lmao.


----------



## EricBrancard

Jaws said:


> Your wifey will **** your budget up I bet when finish out starts..... I had my wife take her selection sheet and start as soon as I started building the road onto the property, so I would have time to find the money if/when she went over budget, and more importantly to try and negotiate with her lol. Absolutely the God honest truth- I made two spread sheets. Mine has the real budget with her contingency, hers is doesnt. Lol
> 
> Of all the projects we've built the wife always blows it up..... I didn't figure my old lady would be any different.
> 
> I wish you luck though. There is hope, my brother kept his wife on a shoe string for their first house..... he doesn't have any problem telling her to go get some money if she wants it. Maybe he doesn't have the same needs I do lmao.


My wife was pretty mild on our budget. Me, not so much. I just wish I blew my budget up from day one instead of later on. Would have done different things to the foundation and framing.


----------



## Jaws

EricBrancard said:


> My wife was pretty mild on our budget. Me, not so much.


My wife's been pretty good, finish out isn't fancy, but she made it bigger. But I added a whole shop lol

The one thing she was adamant she didn't want to do was masonry if we could add it later and put the money inside..... if it was my choice I'd do at least a wainscoting to break it up 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dayexco

A&E Exteriors said:


> Her name is Precious


so is my 10/22 ruger


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Resta said:


> Monstrosity
> Don't send me invitation. I'm not going to your house warming party.


She is still small..lol


----------



## A&E Exteriors

These are big retics. (Not mine, pics stolen from FB)


----------



## Resta

Can we make barbecue from that "little" monster ?? :chef:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Um, no...lol


----------



## brickhook

A&E Exteriors said:


> Her name is Precious


DAMIT MAN!.... PUT THAT THING UP!


----------



## Jaws

If you ever want to get me to scream like a little girl, let that snake loose in my vicinity..... 

I'm not overly concerned with snakes, my guys think I'm crazy I've grabbed a couple and chucked em out of our work area, but that yellow would freak me out big time if I didn't know it was around.


----------



## A&E Exteriors




----------



## KAP

A&E Exteriors said:


>


Can't decide which is scarier... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Lol...Definatley the furry one


----------



## Calidecks

A&E Exteriors said:


>




Hey! Nice hat!


----------



## 91782

Californiadecks said:


> Hey! Nice hat!


feckin door needs some casing, and this guy's got time to pose with a snake...

meh


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SmallTownGuy said:


> feckin door needs some casing, and this guy's got time to pose with a snake...
> 
> meh


That door is at the old house...not my problem..lol


----------



## Resta

One of them is crazy and unpredictable.


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> That door is at the old house...not my problem..lol


Typical renter.

Wait you got a snake so no - not a typical renter.


----------



## Calidecks

SmallTownGuy said:


> feckin door needs some casing, and this guy's got time to pose with a snake...
> 
> meh


But did you see that hat? That's the hidden gem right there! 

_________


----------



## 91782

Californiadecks said:


> But did you see that hat? That's the hidden gem right there!
> 
> _________



Nah, you can get those everywhere around here. I think they are cheap knock-offs from some fru-fru designer out In California - that's the word on the street anyway.


----------



## META

Better feed the kids more, they might come up missing..


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SmallTownGuy said:


> Nah, you can get those everywhere around here. I think they are cheap knock-offs from some fru-fru designer out In California - that's the word on the street anyway.


My MLW Construction gear is 100% authentic. I has a shirt too


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> My MLW Construction gear is 100% authentic. I has a shirt too


Yeah right. I got mine at Meijer's Thrifty Takers right off Alpine Ave. 

In fact I think I saw you walking out wearing that hat and it still had the tag on it as I was going in.:whistling


----------



## A&E Exteriors

smalltownguy said:


> yeah right. I got mine at meijer's thrifty takers right off alpine ave.
> 
> In fact i think i saw you walking out wearing that hat and it still had the tag on it as i was going in.:whistling


lmfao!!!


----------



## SouthonBeach

Hey! More work/pictures and less chit chat is needed here.


----------



## KAP

Didn't you get in like a week ago?... and you're not done yet?... 

Dude... :no: :laughing:

It was one thing when you had to make a trip there, but you're living there now, so you've got extra hours in not traveling... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

KAP said:


> Didn't you get in like a week ago?... and you're not done yet?...
> 
> Dude... :no: :laughing:
> 
> It was one thing when you had to make a trip there, but you're living there now, so you've got extra hours in not traveling... :whistling :laughing:


I'm going home early to start the plumbing


----------



## KAP

A&E Exteriors said:


> I'm going home early to start the plumbing


Just bustin'... this has been a cool thread to follow... a do'er... :thumbsup:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

KAP said:


> Just bustin'... this has been a cool thread to follow... a do'er...


I know. But that's my plan. Should be able to get my pex run easy enough


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Wait till my next personal project. You guys are going to think I'm nuts (if you don't already...lol)


----------



## A&E Exteriors

So, when we froze the handle popped off of the hose. What kind of epoxy/ glue do I need to fix it


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> So, when we froze the handle popped off of the hose. What kind of epoxy/ glue do I need to fix it


The kind that says "complete replacement faucet with in spout sprayer - $49.95"

PS: Get a sink while you are at it - that one looks like its seen better days.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Kitchen is down the list...lol


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> Kitchen is down the list...lol


On a more srious note: You do know they make replacement wands and hose kits for most of them, dontcha?

That one looks like a Moen - you still could buy the complete faucet if it comes down to it, thread on the new wand, then pop the whole shebang in when "it's time to do the kitchen" rolls around.

Probably one isle over from where you got the knock-off cap. :whistling


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I was not aware of that.


----------



## blacktop

A&E Exteriors said:


> Kitchen is down the list...lol


Saving the most expensive part for last ? Renos aren't cheap till it comes to kitchens and baths .. then it's ..ouch!!!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

blacktop said:


> Saving the most expensive part for last ? Renos aren't cheap till it comes to kitchens and baths .. then it's ..ouch!!!


Yeah, by the time I'm done with the rest of the list I may as well throw in the kitchen too....still need a drywall finisher


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SmallTownGuy said:


> On a more srious note: You do know they make replacement wands and hose kits for most of them, dontcha?
> 
> That one looks like a Moen - you still could buy the complete faucet if it comes down to it, thread on the new wand, then pop the whole shebang in when "it's time to do the kitchen" rolls around.
> 
> Probably one isle over from where you got the knock-off cap. :whistling


$3.87, some kind of siliconized superglue


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> $3.87, some kind of siliconized superglue




Hack 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard

A&E Exteriors said:


> $3.87, some kind of siliconized superglue


Asking for trouble. Don't half ass anything that water comes out of.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

EricBrancard said:


> Asking for trouble. Don't half ass anything that water comes out of.


It is a temporary fix


----------



## Calidecks

EricBrancard said:


> Asking for trouble. Don't half ass anything that water comes out of.




Or that is suppose to block water from getting into.


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> It is a temporary fix


Yeah, all the same, don't ask to borrow any of my tools. Don't even look at them.:jester:

:blink::whistling


----------



## Jaws

Had the same conversation with a friend who wanted me to remodel his bath in the city without a permit. He understood why I wouldn't do it.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Jaws said:


> I agree with tx. I have a third party inspector on my own house much less a client's in the county where there is no permits. Only unlicensed work done on my jobs is on property i own which makes it legal for me to do myself.
> 
> I get where the plumber is coming from, Andy. What if the inspector happened by?


They don't come by unless you call and ask them to


----------



## VinylHanger

That's why I love my subs. They are available for advice and technical questions any time I need them. I send them as much work as I can, which isn't as much as I would like these days.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Pretty crazy they won't give you some advice though. My subs have been helpful with MEPS advice for my house


----------



## Jaws

A&E Exteriors said:


> They don't come by unless you call and ask them to


I still wouldn't do it if I was him. 

I would think if your a good customer he'd answer a few questions. I have done a number of things for my subs


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Jaws said:


> I've done it, paid a journeyman to work on my rent houses cash..... and the supply house gossips I use unlicensed hacks :whistling. Guy actually is a partner in a legit electric company that has done work for us too, but bought materials under my name instead of that companies which was and red flag for the knitting circle.
> 
> Takes a lifetime to build a rep and one minute to **** it up. I understand where the plumber is coming from.


Well, I have no accounts with any plumbing supply. Lumber and shingle suppliers only. But whatever. His loss. I know another plumber who will do it, I just don't care for his speed when we are on the same job. I will be working elsewhere and not waiting on him to do his thing so I can do what i need to


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Jaws said:


> Had the same conversation with a friend who wanted me to remodel his bath in the city without a permit. He understood why I wouldn't do it.


That's not really the same conversation hoss


----------



## Jaws

VinylHanger said:


> That's why I love my subs. They are available for advice and technical questions any time I need them. I send them as much work as I can, which isn't as much as I would like these days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If it wasn't for my house my subs would be like WTF do you need to know that for?? :laughing::laughing::whistling


----------



## TxElectrician

Jaws said:


> I've done it, paid a journeyman to work on my rent houses cash..... and the supply house gossips I use unlicensed hacks :whistling. Guy actually is a partner in a legit electric company that has done work for us too, but bought materials under my name instead of that companies which was and red flag for the knitting circle.
> 
> Takes a lifetime to build a rep and one minute to **** it up. I understand where the plumber is coming from.


I vaguely remember that....


----------



## Jaws

A&E Exteriors said:


> That's not really the same conversation hoss


Undermined remodel or unlicensed plumbing? What's the difference.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Jaws said:


> I still wouldn't do it if I was him.
> 
> I would think if your a good customer he'd answer a few questions. I have done a number of things for my subs


Not really a customer. I knew him before I could even roof halfway decent. He was a friend of mi es plumber and He was the plumber we used when I worked for Paulie as his PM a few/ four years ago.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Jaws said:


> Undermined remodel or unlicensed plumbing? What's the difference.


My plumbing permit is on site. That's the difference


----------



## A&E Exteriors

The other difference is here a homeowner can GC their projects


----------



## Jaws

You have a permit for plumbing?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Jaws said:


> You have a permit for plumbing?


I have building, electrical, mechanical, and plumbing permits


----------



## A&E Exteriors

TxElectrician said:


> I don't care if my best friend or client wanted it done, if not allowed without permit, I'm not doing it.
> 
> Only thing, they would understand the reason.


I have the permit


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> The other difference is here a homeowner can GC their projects


^^^---TRUTH.

Homeowner can pull a permit and do the whole shebang here in Michigan.


----------



## Calidecks

Same with Cali. 

_________


----------



## A&E Exteriors

TxElectrician said:


> I don't care if my best friend or client wanted it done, if not allowed without permit, I'm not doing it.
> 
> Only thing, they would understand the reason.


I never told him to do it without a permit. I told him I already had the permit in place....how else does anybody think I had the plumbing inspector there?


----------



## TxElectrician

A&E Exteriors said:


> I never told him to do it without a permit. I told him I already had the permit in place....how else does anybody think I had the plumbing inspector there?


There are jurisdictions in Texas where a HO can pull the permit for THEM to perform work. If I, as a licensed EC, work on that home, I am required to get my own permit.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Only catch here is that if the HO hires any part out that is over 600 material and labor combined the sub is supposed to be licensed. I doubt my fix would
A. Be over 2-300 bucks
B. Sub is licensed 
Not sure what his deal is/ was but there are plenty of plumbers out there.


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> Only catch here is that if the HO hires any part out that is over 600 material and labor combined the sub is supposed to be licensed. I doubt my fix would
> A. Be over 2-300 bucks
> B. Sub is licensed
> Not sure what his deal is/ was but there are plenty of plumbers out there.


yup. And that $600.00 number was the same when I first got licensed.

And it had been that way since the 1972 Licensing Act.

So it used to be you could damned near build a garage "back in the day" and not necessarily need to be licensed.

Fact is, I flew under the wire like that for a couple of years.

And before that (1972) - it was wide open country.


----------



## blacktop

SmallTownGuy said:


> ^^^---TRUTH.
> 
> Homeowner can pull a permit and do the whole shebang here in Michigan.


Same here. But they have to pull a licensed GC in . 

Usually a paper pusher that just collects a percentage 

Trouble with that is that GC is responsible for everything that goes wrong ..and when the HO has the wheel ? Nothing ever goes wrong !! Right?


Andy knows his chit. I'm not referring to him as one of those HOS 


I've seen HOS sub out a build that ended up costing more than it would if they had just paid a builder turn key. They watch these home shows where a kitchen remodel is done start to finish in one hour. And think a whole house should only take a week .


----------



## A&E Exteriors

blacktop said:


> Same here. But they have to pull a licensed GC in .
> 
> Usually a paper pusher that just collects a percentage
> 
> Trouble with that is that GC is responsible for everything that goes wrong ..and when the HO has the wheel ? Nothing ever goes wrong !! Right?
> 
> 
> Andy knows his chit. I'm not referring to him as one of those HOS
> 
> 
> I've seen HOS sub out a build that ended up costing more than it would if they had just paid a builder turn key. They watch these home shows where a kitchen remodel is done start to finish in one hour. And think a whole house should only take a week .


You'd get a free pass here ....drywall is an unlicensed trade


----------



## Calidecks

Our drywall has to pass screw inspection along with fire tape. 

You even have to have a license to paint here. Unless you're a GC then you can do it all in house, if you choose to.
_________


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Painters need to be licenses here too


----------



## blacktop

Class c or above here for a drywall 
Contractor . The screw inspections vary in different areas in Va I don't work in the areas where they have screw inspections because they're idiots !! 
I'm not having some Jack off engineer tell me what I've spent most of my life learning what will and what won't work . 

The codes they worry about most adds up to nothing .

The codes they should change are never looked at in a common sense way .


----------



## blacktop

blacktop said:


> Class c or above here for a drywall
> Contractor . The screw inspections vary in different areas in Va I don't work in the areas where they have screw inspections because they're idiots !!
> I'm not having some Jack off engineer tell me what I've spent most of my life learning what will and what won't work .
> 
> The codes they worry about most adds up to nothing .
> 
> The codes they should change are never looked at in a common sense way .


If I sound a little salty ? That's because I am .


----------



## Calidecks

blacktop said:


> Class c or above here for a drywall
> Contractor . The screw inspections vary in different areas in Va I don't work in the areas where they have screw inspections because they're idiots !!
> I'm not having some Jack off engineer tell me what I've spent most of my life learning what will and what won't work .
> 
> The codes they worry about most adds up to nothing .
> 
> The codes they should change are never looked at in a common sense way .


We actually have drywall integrated as part of shear, on some builds, believe it or not. Double 5/8, nails at 2" apart. Not screws nails. 

_________


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Time to build my deck


----------



## Jaws

Did you finish the addition? 

What material on deck?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Jaws said:


> Did you finish the addition?
> 
> What material on deck?


No. Need the deck framed so I can have a crane out once. I'm going to do a screened in deck. Putting subfloor down, then a rubber roof with sleepers and decking on top of that with sided knee walls instead of handrails.


----------



## Jaws

A&E Exteriors said:


> No. Need the deck framed so I can have a crane out once. I'm going to do a screened in deck. Putting subfloor down, then a rubber roof with sleepers and decking on top of that with sided knee walls instead of handrails.


Damn big timing it with a screened porch! I'm jealous. 

Do you get a good price on smooth 2x6 cedar decking? That's what I use a lot for decks, it's economical and lasts a lot better than PT here in this climate. The smell on cedar screen porch would be great every morning with the cup of coffee.

What's the crane for?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Crane is for setting trusses. I LOVE the cedar idea...


In case anybody needs a design refresher


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Managed to get it framed up. Me, my finances ex husband, our collective 4 boys all weekend and my brother in law for half a day yesterday.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Forgot to show our soon to be view....i think that pine tree needs to go


----------



## KAP

A&E Exteriors said:


> Forgot to show our soon to be view....i think that pine tree needs to go


Ain't you done YET?... 

Slacker... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

KAP said:


> Ain't you done YET?...
> 
> Slacker... :whistling :laughing:


Hell no...lol. taking tomorrow off to put the subfloor down


----------



## KAP

A&E Exteriors said:


> Hell no...lol. *taking tomorrow off to put the subfloor down*


That's a contradiction in terms... taking the day off to work?... :blink: :whistling :laughing:


----------



## gbruzze1

I'm sorry did I read that correctly...did you say your fiancé ex-husband?!?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

gbruzze1 said:


> I'm sorry did I read that correctly...did you say your fiancé ex-husband?!?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol...yeah you read it right. We get along really good. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

These bastards are HEAVY!!! 2- 3ply 16" x 18' LVL Need to make one more at 3 ply x 14" x 21'.

I might be able to do this thing this weekend. We have 6 days of sunshine forecast and I want to build









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

It is official. I'm importing some help from a good friend in Indianapolis. We're gonna get this thing framed up boys

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlhaslip

A&E Exteriors said:


> It is official. I'm importing some help from a good friend in Indianapolis. We're gonna get this thing framed up boys


How many flats of Beer will this event be costing?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

jlhaslip said:


> How many flats of Beer will this event be costing?


At least a couple I'm sure.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP

A&E Exteriors said:


> At least a couple I'm sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


A couple?...

By couple you mean a couple of kegs right along with a bunch of flats of pizza or ribs on the barbie right?... :thumbsup:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

KAP said:


> A couple?...
> 
> By couple you mean a couple of kegs right along with a bunch of flats of pizza or ribs on the barbie right?...


Lots of food too. I know how to host my friend.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

So my friend forgot Sunday was mother's day. He will be here Monday.....we go way back. We went to jail for the first time together. Lol

On that note....never go to Jail in Indianapolis

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> So my friend forgot Sunday was mother's day. He will be here Monday.....we go way back. We went to jail for the first time together. Lol
> 
> On that note....never go to Jail in Indianapolis
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Better places to go to jail?


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> So my friend forgot Sunday was mother's day. He will be here Monday.....we go way back. We went to jail for the first time together. Lol
> 
> On that note....never go to Jail in Indianapolis
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk




Cell mates ? Hmmm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Inner10 said:


> Better places to go to jail?


By far

Edit: the Marion county jail is 4 stories underneath the city county building. Somewhere around 30 stories tall


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> Cell mates ? Hmmm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have been in the gutters too long!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

First dinner on the new deck....lovin life


----------



## Framer53

Come on the suns still shining get to work.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Framer53 said:


> Come on the suns still shining get to work.


Finishing up a roof then moving 50 sheets of osb from the driveway to the bottom of the deck was enough for one day!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

And here we go..


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Break time


----------



## jlhaslip

Break time? No such thing around here.

Work through your breaks and go home early.... LOL


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Time to call it a day and go grab a couple things I need to have before I put the subfloor down.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I am so glad right now that I moved that subfloor up there months ago! LMAO!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SmallTownGuy said:


> I did not realize how major your remodel was going to be.


Lol. I knew how major it was going to be, the house is much more imposing than I though it was going to be though... Pretty happy about that part...lol

But yeah.. I'm swinging for the fences over here.


----------



## 91782

Dude, been 2 weeks - wtf is going on?

I need my fix, I need my fix...


----------



## KAP

A&E Exteriors said:


> Lol. I knew how major it was going to be, the house is much more imposing than I though it was going to be though... Pretty happy about that part...lol
> 
> But yeah..* I'm swinging for the fences *over here.


Now you're adding a fence? Don't you already have enough on your plate?... :whistling 

The fence can wait... :laughing:


----------



## NYgutterguy

SmallTownGuy said:


> Dude, been 2 weeks - wtf is going on?
> 
> I need my fix, I need my fix...


Gave that 9 days without a phone story yesterday :no:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SmallTownGuy said:


> Dude, been 2 weeks - wtf is going on?
> 
> I need my fix, I need my fix...


I've been busy doing paying work. Roofing pretty much solo.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Gotta get my numbers in on this. I'd be able to afford another few weeks off.

Previous customer, wants the price yesterday


----------



## KAP

A&E Exteriors said:


> I've been busy doing paying work. Roofing pretty much solo.


Almost like a clip from one of those self-help guru commercials...
_*This guy's building a house, learning to do new things/trades as you go, lady & kids, selling jobs, working solo, taking pics across the lake, etc...*
_​What's YOUR excuse... :whistling :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> I've been busy doing paying work. Roofing pretty much solo.


You gotta start thinking like a businessman.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SmallTownGuy said:


> You gotta start thinking like a businessman.


I am, I do almost all the work and keep almost all the money. I also skip the babysitting grown men aspect of it all this way. I have found while I definitely have to work a bit harder but I have much less stress


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> I am, I do almost all the work and keep almost all the money. I also skip the babysitting grown men aspect of it all this way. I have found while I definitely have to work a bit harder but I have much less stress




You at least have a helper ? Passer ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> You at least have a helper ? Passer ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most of the time.


----------



## Tinstaafl

A&E Exteriors said:


> I have found while I definitely have to work a bit harder but I have much less stress


That works well while you're young and healthy. What's the plan for when your body decides it's had enough?

Not being snarky. I have a buddy who's 69, and can't afford to quit. Some days it hurts just to watch him grinding away at it.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Tinstaafl said:


> That works well while you're young and healthy. What's the plan for when your body decides it's had enough?
> 
> Not being snarky. I have a buddy who's 69, and can't afford to quit. Some days it hurts just to watch him grinding away at it.


I am feeling it now at 37. I will be 38 at the end of the month. I have someone willing to finance a couple flips for me if I can find the right property. I want to do something along the lines of what I am doing on my house, not just floors and paint. We are talking addition or nice sunroom and deck....add a nice feature. He is willing to be the bank, I would get a modest weekly check and a slice of the pie when it sells. If I did a few with him I should be able to start my own. 

At this point in my life I am kinda going with the flow to see what crossroads it leads me to. I sure don't want to live in Michigan forever, I have had enough cold and snow for one lifetime.


----------



## hdavis

A&E Exteriors said:


> I have someone willing to finance a couple flips for me if I can find the right property. I want to do something along the lines of what I am doing on my house, not just floors and paint. We are talking addition or nice sunroom and deck....add a nice feature.


You make your money on the purchase, and can lose it on the build. Also, you can figure out what the market would value it at now, but the longer the build, the more uncertainty about what the market will be when you're done.

FYI, do your homework....


----------



## 91782

hdavis said:


> You make your money on the purchase, and can lose it on the build. Also, you can figure out what the market would value it at now, but the longer the build, the more uncertainty about what the market will be when you're done.
> 
> FYI, do your homework....


yup. Now that the economy is back, margins have skinnied up hugely.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Not a lot of updating. Fb quiet too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I will be doing my roof in about a week


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Scored me all the T&G cedar for my ceiling this weekend. No charge to boot!🤙


----------



## blacktop

3


Tinstaafl said:


> That works well while you're young and healthy. What's the plan for when your body decides it's had enough?
> 
> Not being snarky. I have a buddy who's 69, and can't afford to quit. Some days it hurts just to watch him grinding away at it.


I'm 49 And the last few months has been hard on me . The lower back is killing me . I work a few hours and I have to sit and rest . All those years of going balls to the wall is catching up with me. 
If I intend on continuing with this chit trade I will need to start thinking about subbing out. This solo deal ain't working anymore .


----------



## VinylHanger

blacktop said:


> 3
> 
> I'm 49 And the last few months has been hard on me . The lower back is killing me . I work a few hours and I have to sit and rest . All those years of going balls to the wall is catching up with me.
> If I intend on continuing with this chit trade I will need to start thinking about subbing out. This solo deal ain't working anymore .


I'm right there with you. I've been looking at new ways to make a living in the next few years. I will probably concentrate more on glass and less on heavy construction.

I may take up some kind of farming/greenhouse work. And no, not pot. lol.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

^^^---"One word - Plastics"


----------



## A&E Exteriors

So, with the shingle color picked and my drip edge bent, my goal is to have the roof completely prepped for shingling by Sunday. Should be able to start putting shingles down Wednesday


----------



## A&E Exteriors

All tied in and an attic access


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Got the lower dried in now, it's weird,,,people think the house looks so good that they seem to be shooting fireworks off for me,


----------



## Mordekyle

I hope you have a yard sign out front


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Mordekyle said:


> I hope you have a yard sign out front
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sense the day we bought it


----------



## KAP

A&E Exteriors said:


> Sense the day we bought it


Well that makes since... :whistling :jester: :laughing:


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> Got the lower dried in now, it's weird,,,people think the house looks so good that they seem to be shooting fireworks off for me,


It's because you gave the neighbors hope Andy. They prolly had resigned themselves to accepting OSB as a house color.


----------



## gbruzze1

A&E Exteriors said:


> Got the lower dried in now, it's weird,,,people think the house looks so good that they seem to be shooting fireworks off for me,




Sure they're not aiming them at you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

gbruzze1 said:


> Sure they're not aiming them at you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They could have been, I was working pretty late and one did hit the house...lol

Finished drying it in, just need to sheet the gable and run the subfacia and I will be ready to shingle


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Mordekyle said:


> I hope you have a yard sign out front
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It hasn't done me any good yet, this year there have been 2 roofs and a storage barn built on my street. The guy who lives on the corner had a crap load if inside work done over the winter. 

I did join the lake association for $10 and spent another $10 on the directory😉. So I basicly spent 20 bones on a mailing list and plan on doing an open house when we are close to finished. I'm hoping that pays off,


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Did some sketchup this evening, this is pretty close to what we will have I think


----------



## hdavis

HD Orange? Is that real?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

hdavis said:


> HD Orange? Is that real?


Cedar is hard to find in sketchup


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Colors in combinations that I like. Also really dig the alternating reveal, and the post wraps, I'm going to do a lot of aluminum trim. 

Does anybody know if textured trim coil keeps the texture when using a brake buddy?


----------



## Big Johnson

I would think so since the texture is just in the paint.


----------



## KAP

Well, while not everyone knows what's going to happen in the future, if this is "home" for at least 10-15 years, paint it pink if you want... if less than that you might want to take that into consideration when deciding colors/textures/etc. so you don't have to do it again to bring it to market...


----------



## A&E Exteriors

KAP said:


> Well, while not everyone knows what's going to happen in the future, if this is "home" for at least 10-15 years, paint it pink if you want... if less than that you might want to take that into consideration when deciding colors/textures/etc. so you don't have to do it again to bring it to market...


Only plan on being here 3-5 years


----------



## VinylHanger

It does, it just rolls the profile into the face.


----------



## KAP

A&E Exteriors said:


> Only plan on being here 3-5 years


Well, then I'd encourage you to find a balance between your tastes and the local markets... you're house will already be unique in design, and what you decide to do to the outside (i.e. - curb appeal), can become an asset or liability that either enhances its appeal generally or limits your pool of potential buyers and potentially drives down what you can sell it for...


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Well, these sure the hell aren't going to blow off


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> Well, these sure the hell aren't going to blow off




Don't see those much around here. They popular where you are ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> Don't see those much around here. They popular where you are ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, only in the gated communities. The slate style (grand manor/ carriage house) is more popular with people who want to overspend on their roof here


----------



## VinylHanger

Man, those are fugly. Sorry, but it's true.

If I made an offer on your house, first thing would be you would have to put a new roof on it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Just asking, not trying to bust balls. Why put this much effort into a house you won't be staying in? Will you make a good profit, or more profit than you lose by taking time off to work on it?

I just assumed you would be there a long time with all the time and money you are spending on it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

VinylHanger said:


> Just asking, not trying to bust balls. Why put this much effort into a house you won't be staying in? Will you make a good profit, or more profit than you lose by taking time off to work on it?
> 
> I just assumed you would be there a long time with all the time and money you are spending on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I personally love the shingle style we went with. I'm more or less having fun doing this, I plan on having a six figure payday that starts with the number 2 when it's all said and done, that's why I am putting the effort in to it that I am.


----------



## Jaws

You figure it will net 200k? If so that's all I'd be doing if I was you lol. 200k is a very nice income and not having a client makes it pretty much a dream gig. Have to be a big house and a lot of money in the remodel to net that here


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Jaws said:


> You figure it will net 200k? If so that's all I'd be doing if I was you lol. 200k is a very nice income and not having a client makes it pretty much a dream gig. Have to be a big house and a lot of money in the remodel to net that here


I do, I think we will owe about 80 when we sell and I'm sure we will get 325-350


----------



## Jaws

A&E Exteriors said:


> I do, I think we will owe about 80 when we sell and I'm sure we will get 325-350


But how much will you have in it total? Just round about

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Jaws said:


> But how much will you have in it total? Just round about
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


At that point 75


----------



## Jaws

A&E Exteriors said:


> At that point 75


So about 200k total investment? 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Jaws said:


> So about 200k total investment?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


115 house plus 50 remodel, and remember I am paying for the remodel upfront, so let's say 175 total


----------



## Jaws

That's a great payday. When I say net though I mean on top of total investment. Semantics lol

55-80% return on investment is awesome though 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Jaws said:


> That's a great payday. When I say net though I mean on top of total investment. Semantics lol
> 
> 55-80% return on investment is awesome though
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



totally understand what you are saying.

That's why I termed it a payday...lol


----------



## Jaws

A&E Exteriors said:


> totally understand what you are saying.
> 
> That's why I termed it a payday...lol


Roll into another personal home and keep.the tax man at bay

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Jaws said:


> Roll into another personal home and keep.the tax man at bay
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




We have done that twice now. It's quite nice.


----------



## Jaws

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> We have done that twice now. It's quite nice.


Never done it. We have kept our few flips. Don't plan on it now, if I ever want to move from the new place I'd rent it out. Anytime I can gross more than 10% of TI I rent it. 

But it woulda been nice to get a few tax rolls..... Every time we were ready to i added onto the shop or bought a cheap rental that was too good to pass up until my wife said no more until get my house lol!

My brother is doing the same as yall but with new builds

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Jaws said:


> Never done it. We have kept our few flips. Don't plan on it now, if I ever want to move from the new place I'd rent it out. Anytime I can gross more than 10% of TI I rent it.
> 
> But it woulda been nice to get a few tax rolls..... Every time we were ready to i added onto the shop or bought a cheap rental that was too good to pass up until my wife said no more until get my house lol!
> 
> My brother is doing the same as yall but with new builds
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




I'm 25. I don't make enough to not flip them. Lol.

This is the last one, then I would like to build.


----------



## Jaws

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I'm 25. I don't make enough to not flip them. Lol.
> 
> This is the last one, then I would like to build.


I was 23 when I bought my first one, I still live in it lol. 26 for the second. I didn't have my first kid until 27 though.... they are expensive lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankSmith

I hope you are being honest with yourself about these numbers. Where I am from it would be very hard to buy a house for 115k an sell it for 350k. Its almost impossible for neighborhoods near me to allow houses to have that amount of variation in pricing. People who would pay 350k for a house won't live in a spot where you can snag a house for 115k. There is a danger in overbuilding for that reason. I hope for your sake it works. But even at 350k - 175k you don't get a 200k payday. 

Just don't talk yourself in to spending more time and money on it then makes sense. If the numbers work great,
otherwise don't get carried away.


----------



## hdavis

Besides the untaxed gains, it can put you in a lower tax bracket. Personally, the higher tax bracket is what I'd shoot for, but the guy knows what he's doing.


----------



## 91782

I don't know if Andy is gonna score a payday or not, but this I do know:

Grand Rapids is hands down the new metro growth hub of this state.

Andy's place has at least lake access and a lake view - always big points in the "Great Lake State".

http://www.mlive.com/business/west-michigan/index.ssf/2017/01/west_michigan_ranked_no_3_in_n.html

"The Grand Rapids metro area ranks third in the nation -- behind Seattle, Wash. and Eugene, Ore. -- in Realtor.com's latest look at housing shortages across the nation."


----------



## Big Johnson

SmallTownGuy said:


> I don't know if Andy is gonna score a payday or not, but this I do know:
> 
> Grand Rapids is hands down the new metro growth hub of this state.
> 
> Andy's place has at least lake access and a lake view - always big points in the "Great Lake State".
> 
> http://www.mlive.com/business/west-michigan/index.ssf/2017/01/west_michigan_ranked_no_3_in_n.html
> 
> "The Grand Rapids metro area ranks third in the nation -- behind Seattle, Wash. and Eugene, Ore. -- in Realtor.com's latest look at housing shortages across the nation."


I have my latest spec. going on market soon north of GR. I hope I score well on this one. I haven't done so well in the past.


----------



## Big Johnson

Jaws said:


> Roll into another personal home and keep.the tax man at bay
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


If he lives in it for 2 years before selling, it's all tax free anyways.


----------



## KAP

FrankSmith said:


> I hope you are being honest with yourself about these numbers. Where I am from it would be very hard to buy a house for 115k an sell it for 350k. Its almost impossible for neighborhoods near me to allow houses to have that amount of variation in pricing. People who would pay 350k for a house won't live in a spot where you can snag a house for 115k. There is a danger in overbuilding for that reason. I hope for your sake it works. But even at 350k - 175k you don't get a 200k payday.
> 
> Just don't talk yourself in to spending more time and money on it then makes sense. If the numbers work great,
> otherwise don't get carried away.


In 3-5 years, even if he's off by half, in 3-5 years, that's still a great return on money invested, write-off's and living...


----------



## Big Johnson

KAP said:


> In 3-5 years, even if he's off by half, in 3-5 years, that's still a great return on money invested, write-off's and living...


Yea really. So what if he only makes $50K (tax free) as long as he has fun doing it. It's a learning experience for sure.


----------



## Big Johnson

A&E Exteriors said:


> I personally love the shingle style we went with. I'm more or less having fun doing this, I plan on having a six figure payday that starts with the number 2 when it's all said and done, that's why I am putting the effort in to it that I am.


I like the shingles too.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

,,,,


----------



## A&E Exteriors

FrankSmith said:


> I hope you are being honest with yourself about these numbers. Where I am from it would be very hard to buy a house for 115k an sell it for 350k. Its almost impossible for neighborhoods near me to allow houses to have that amount of variation in pricing. People who would pay 350k for a house won't live in a spot where you can snag a house for 115k. There is a danger in overbuilding for that reason. I hope for your sake it works. But even at 350k - 175k you don't get a 200k payday.
> 
> Just don't talk yourself in to spending more time and money on it then makes sense. If the numbers work great,
> otherwise don't get carried away.


I'll get it, I'm on a lake and the values are good here, great schools, close to highway. I know I will get at least 300


----------



## A&E Exteriors

FrankSmith said:


> I hope you are being honest with yourself about these numbers. Where I am from it would be very hard to buy a house for 115k an sell it for 350k. Its almost impossible for neighborhoods near me to allow houses to have that amount of variation in pricing. People who would pay 350k for a house won't live in a spot where you can snag a house for 115k. There is a danger in overbuilding for that reason. I hope for your sake it works. But even at 350k - 175k you don't get a 200k payday.
> 
> Just don't talk yourself in to spending more time and money on it then makes sense. If the numbers work great,
> otherwise don't get carried away.


My neighbor across the street from me bought his at the same time for 530k


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I have no problems admitting that I got super lucky with this house, it was mislisted as a manufactured (mobile) home when in reality it is a modular therefore not differentiated from a site built house by the banks


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Out of osb, starting shingling tomorrow


----------



## Big Johnson

A&E Exteriors said:


> I'll get it, I'm on a lake and the values are good here, great schools, close to highway. I know I will get at least 300




What lake are you on?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Big Johnson said:


> What lake are you on?


Morrison, in Clarksville


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

A&E Exteriors said:


> Morrison, in Clarksville


Clarksville is on Nash Highway?

Have a good customer that lives just south of there, been up delivering machinery a few times this year. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Clarksville is on Nash Highway?
> 
> Have a good customer that lives just south of there, been up delivering machinery a few times this year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yes. Nash is right around the corner from me, next time you come up get in touch


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Ok, I had too much daylight left not to figure out these shingles....pretty slick with no exposed seams


----------



## SPG

What's the premium on those shingles over a typical architectural? 
Do they take a lot more time on the install?
I'm really liking them...


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SPG said:


> What's the premium on those shingles over a typical architectural?
> Do they take a lot more time on the install?
> I'm really liking them...


They typically run 2-2.5x your standard dimensional shingle. Hard to say but based on the few square I put down this evening, I'd say they take around 1.5-2x as long to install.


----------



## Jaws

Those shingles are classy


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> Ok, I had too much daylight left not to figure out these shingles....pretty slick with no exposed seams


How the eff do you figure out your lay line? The yellow tracers obviously don't mean anything.

Is there a notch or something?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SmallTownGuy said:


> How the eff do you figure out your lay line? The yellow tracers obviously don't mean anything.
> 
> Is there a notch or something?


There are 6 3/8" notches in the top edge for stagger, the area between the yellow lines is the standard nailing area, I am 9 nailing for enhanced wind coverage (140 mph)


I snapped a line for my blended color starter and first course, seem pretty easy to keep straight after that


----------



## A&E Exteriors




----------



## 91782

OK, so no mysteries.:thumbsup:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SmallTownGuy said:


> OK, so no mysteries.


Cutting around the pipe boot had me scratching my head some


----------



## hdavis

A&E Exteriors said:


> I am 9 nailing for enhanced wind coverage (140 mph)



Better sell that house before it needs a tearoff.:whistling


----------



## A&E Exteriors

hdavis said:


> Better sell that house before it needs a tearoff.:whistling


LMAO!!!! That thought passed through my head yesterday... I thought to myself, "Whoever tears this off is going to be cussing me"


----------



## Big Johnson

A&E Exteriors said:


> LMAO!!!! That thought passed through my head yesterday... I thought to myself, "Whoever tears this off is going to be cussing me"


9 nails? With all that tar they shouldn't need any.


----------



## 91782

Thus "what a load of malarkey!"


----------



## SPG

A&E Exteriors said:


> They typically run 2-2.5x your standard dimensional shingle. Hard to say but based on the few square I put down this evening, I'd say they take around 1.5-2x as long to install.


Ah, thanks...that's exactly what I was afraid of. Still like them though!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SPG said:


> Ah, thanks...that's exactly what I was afraid of. Still like them though!


They are super nice, if it wasn't for the deal the rep gave me I doubt I would have got them


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Here is a little trim style mock up


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> Here is a little trim style mock up





Never seen anything like that around here. You having gutters put up ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> Never seen anything like that around here. You having gutters put up ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. The center rib will be covered on the eaves. I am up-sizing my facia so the bottom profile will be visible under the gutter


----------



## NYgutterguy

NYgutterguy said:


> Never seen anything like that around here. You having gutters put up ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You make sure gutter guy has that color ? There are so many more trim colors than gutter. Sometimes I have to order from other parts of the country to get a perfect match. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> You make sure gutter guy has that color ? There are so many more trim colors than gutter. Sometimes I have to order from other parts of the country to get a perfect match.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's just black, I will be sure we match though


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> It's just black, I will be sure we match though




Oh ok. Looked grey. Black is standard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

And if its off too far I can live without gutters if my facia looks like a million bucks...lol


----------



## TxElectrician

NYgutterguy said:


> Oh ok. Looked grey. Black is standard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


50 shades of gray, but only 1 of black?


----------



## NYgutterguy

TxElectrician said:


> 50 shades of gray, but only 1 of black?




Hey never said the world was a fair place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> And if its off too far I can live without gutters if my facia looks like a million bucks...lol




Just have to run into house so you don't get dripped on from Rain and snow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> Oh ok. Looked grey. Black is standard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And here I was thinking it was like a midnight blue. :laughing:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Kinda puts it all in perspective.....i must admit, this is quite a bit more ambitious than I thought it would be! It's all good though, I am (mostly) loving every minute of it.

I got a window opening framed in today....finally


----------



## hdavis

You saw the plans, how could you not know how ambitious it was?:laughing:


----------



## TxElectrician

Curious how you are doing with your original estimate


----------



## A&E Exteriors

TxElectrician said:


> Curious how you are doing with your original estimate


Completely destroyed the budget


----------



## hdavis

You were warned...


----------



## A&E Exteriors

hdavis said:


> You were warned...


Yes I was


----------



## TxElectrician

A&E Exteriors said:


> Completely destroyed the budget


Under estimate the cost, or doing more than planned?


----------



## TxElectrician

A&E Exteriors said:


> Completely destroyed the budget


Budgets are made to be broken


----------



## A&E Exteriors

TxElectrician said:


> Under estimate the cost, or doing more than planned?


Both


----------



## blacktop

That balcony is sweet! I like that !


----------



## A&E Exteriors

blacktop said:


> That balcony is sweet! I like that !


I actually had to sell my woman on covering the whole deck!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

AND my architect originally drew a 10x12 deck on the front


----------



## hdavis

A&E Exteriors said:


> I actually had to sell my woman


Did you get enough $$$ to finish?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

No😐


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Something about no trade ins or something


----------



## Warren

A&E Exteriors said:


> Completely destroyed the budget


We just completed our 4 month rehab on the house we are moving to. I think I ran about 20% over budget, and I generally can stick to a budget.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Warren said:


> We just completed our 4 month rehab on the house we are moving to. I think I ran about 20% over budget, and I generally can stick to a budget.


You are making me look bad!

I'm sure you at least had a realistic budget


----------



## hdavis

A&E Exteriors said:


> Something about no trade ins or something


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I hope she's keeping relaxed about all the changes.


----------



## Big Johnson

A&E Exteriors said:


> She wanted to wait to pick windows.... bigger issue was she seemed to think that what they had in the store was the only options.
> 
> Once I got her to pick what style she wanted where I was able to adjust the sizes accordingly and we left home depot pretty happy. Her mom came with us and was pretty helpful....i only had to walk outside to cool off once.
> 
> I wouldn't trade her for anything




Home Depot? :bangin:


----------



## VinylHanger

Home Depot? Don't you have real window companies?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

What is wrong with Andersons?


----------



## Jaws

A&E Exteriors said:


> What is wrong with Andersons?


Nothing. 

Just figured you had to go cool off because you were dealing with a home depot employee to get them....

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

I bought my frame and siding package from Lowes. They were 4k less than my yard with select studs. Great package. 

First and last. Dealing with them was like training monkey's


----------



## Jdarnold

How's the wires in it


----------



## Big Johnson

A&E Exteriors said:


> What is wrong with Andersons?


I've never found HD to be cheaper than standard lumber (or anyplace else) on Windows. I know home depot has a special contractor program where they will send your order to corporate and see what they can do to get you a better price but I've never done it. 

I don't mean to rain on your parade. I know it was a long arduous road to get here. 

Anderson makes a nice window but you guys only plan to live in the house 2-3 years, I would have recommended a lower end windo. I can get a pella builders grade for pretty cheap. I've sold a few houses and no buyer ever cares about the brand of windows when they're making an offer. If you spend $20K instead of $10K on windows, that's $10K less in your pocket when you sell. And right now.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Big Johnson said:


> I've never found HD to be cheaper than standard lumber (or anyplace else) on Windows. I know home depot has a special contractor program where they will send your order to corporate and see what they can do to get you a better price but I've never done it.
> 
> I don't mean to rain on your parade.
> 
> Anderson makes a nice window but you guys only plan to live in the house 2-3 years, I would have recommended a lower end windo. I can get a pella builders grade for pretty cheap. I've sold a few houses and no buyer ever cares about the brand of windows when they're making an offer. If you spend $20K instead of $10K on windows, that's $10K less in your pocket when you sell. And right now.


I thought the yard price on windows was kin of high. When I get around to the rest of 5he windows I think I will be about 5000 into the whole house including 2 sliders. We got a 15% off on the deal too which meand I got 2 new 26' Werner extendable ladders with that money. Plus 12 months same as cash! 

Really I'm just happy that I can now frame all of my openings!


----------



## Jdarnold

I'll do it for whatever price you want


----------



## Jaws

Jdarnold said:


> I'll do it for whatever price you want


Is this real?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Jaws said:


> Is this real?


I have no clue who this person is


----------



## Jdarnold

Yes


----------



## Jaws

I don't know whether to direct him to some stickies or run him off lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

Jaws said:


> Is this real?


As real as unicorns :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Johnson

A&E Exteriors said:


> I thought the yard price on windows was kin of high. When I get around to the rest of 5he windows I think I will be about 5000 into the whole house including 2 sliders. We got a 15% off on the deal too which meand I got 2 new 26' Werner extendable ladders with that money. Plus 12 months same as cash!
> 
> Really I'm just happy that I can now frame all of my openings!


Hmm, I'll have to check them out again on the next house. Maybe they've gotten their act together. I always drop off a list of windows and about a month later they email me the quote. I just do it because I need to make sure I'm not overpaying. It takes 10 minutes when I'm in to pick up some nails or a tape measure or something. I haven't bought Windows from HD since 2001 but I've gotten quite a few quotes on them. Windows are Windows, doesn't matter where you buy them from as long as they're the same brand and line. sounds like you got a good deal.


----------



## Jdarnold

SmallTownGuy said:


> Jaws said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this real?
> 
> 
> 
> As real as unicorns
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Calidecks

Jaws said:


> I don't know whether to direct him to some stickies or run him off lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


 Well he did learn contracting from YouTube like his bio says. And he's single and looking. 

_________________


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> She wanted to wait to pick windows.... bigger issue was she seemed to think that what they had in the store was the only options.
> 
> Once I got her to pick what style she wanted where I was able to adjust the sizes accordingly and we left home depot pretty happy. Her mom came with us and was pretty helpful....i only had to walk outside to cool off once.
> 
> I wouldn't trade her for anything


After shopping for cabinets, counters, flooring etc. I'm more than willing to trade mine...heck I'll pay ya to take her away!


----------



## KAP

Inner10 said:


> After shopping for cabinets, counters, flooring etc. I'm more than willing to trade mine...heck I'll pay ya to take her away!


----------



## 91782

I think I like Jace Arnold. He's how shall I put it - "youthful".

https://plus.google.com/photos/109612019171728515679/albums/profile/6427231768099593458


----------



## Jaws

hdavis said:


> If only you knew someone who could put another layer of sheet rock on, and switch out that door.:whistling


**** that, my renters problem soon. And that justified me for 10 years lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

Jaws said:


> For a flip I agree. For my personal solid core doors, sound batts, 5/8 on the walls, Mani Bloc for independent pex shutoffs and straight runs to fixtrues, and spray foam trumped curb appeal big time.
> 
> I have little kids and paper thin walls in my current home and I haven't done an estimate or admin in my home for years after 6 am and my office is 30 mins away. My new house office interior door even has a seal lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


House with kids? The office wouldn't be the first room I'd worry about soundproofing


----------



## A&E Exteriors

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=352826


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Weekend progress


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Well, I found a nest of mini yellow jackets in my floor system. Got stung twice in the same calf about 2" apart.

I got stung by a mud dauber about a week ago, and by a bald faced hornet about a month ago.

Not my year....lol


----------



## KAP

A&E Exteriors said:


> Well, I found a nest of mini yellow jackets in my floor system. Got stung twice in the same calf about 2" apart.
> 
> I got stung by a mud dauber about a week ago, and by a bald faced hornet about a month ago.
> 
> Not my year....lol


Hey, look on the bright side... at least it was your calf... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## hdavis

A&E Exteriors said:


> Well, I found a nest of mini yellow jackets in my floor system. Got stung twice in the same calf about 2" apart.
> 
> I got stung by a mud dauber about a week ago, and by a bald faced hornet about a month ago.
> 
> Not my year....lol


None of that counts unless you're up a ladder.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Done yet?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

hdavis said:


> None of that counts unless you're up a ladder.


I was on the edge of the roof with the hornet....that has to count


----------



## 91782

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Done yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Speaking of...how about you place?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

SmallTownGuy said:


> Speaking of...how about you place?


Oh it's done alright, thanks to a super cooperative ex. It's going to be someone else's problem soon enough. Lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

A&E Exteriors said:


> I was on the edge of the roof with the hornet....that has to count


OK, I'll give you that one. 

One real issue in a month, and it isn't your month?:whistling

I unknowingly stood on aground hornets nest - up my pants leg, plus in my hair, on my face, etc, etc. That was memorable, but it didn't count.


----------



## hdavis

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Oh it's done alright, thanks to a super cooperative ex. It's going to be someone else's problem soon enough. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The ex or the place?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

hdavis said:


> The ex or the place?


The house, apparently no one else wants to take her on. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP

A&E Exteriors said:


> *I was on the edge of the roof with the hornet*....that has to count


Considering only one of you can fly... yeah, I guess that counts... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> Well, I found a nest of mini yellow jackets in my floor system. Got stung twice in the same calf about 2" apart.
> 
> I got stung by a mud dauber about a week ago, and by a bald faced hornet about a month ago.
> 
> Not my year....lol




White faced hornet sting is no joke. I'd rather get stung by 10 wasps. I Compare it to getting a Charlie horse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> White faced hornet sting is no joke. I'd rather get stung by 10 wasps. I Compare it to getting a Charlie horse.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah....that mofo hurt!
I can still see where I got stung


----------



## Tinstaafl

I had my first go-round in a while a couple of weeks ago. Installing some replacement windows, had to do a crapload of chiseling and cutting out rotted sill sections with my oscillating multi-tool.

Yep, there was a huge bee's nest under that sill. Made for an interesting afternoon, but I only got stung once.

The kicker is that I always carry a can of spray in the van--but just the day before, I had given it to a buddy to fight off a bunch of yellowjackets.


----------



## TxElectrician

Ive never heard of dirt daubers stinging


----------



## 91782

NYgutterguy said:


> White faced hornet sting is no joke. I'd rather get stung by 10 wasps. I Compare it to getting a Charlie horse.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YES! Goes right into the muscle!


----------



## NYgutterguy

*A&amp;E's House*



SmallTownGuy said:


> YES! Goes right into the muscle!




Haven't been stung by anything in years luckily, But when the white faced phucker got me many years ago I was on the ladder and had no choice but to let him have his way with me. Pretty sure I screamed like a girl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

TxElectrician said:


> Ive never heard of dirt daubers stinging


Me neither....one got me on the back of the neck. I looked it up, it's very rare that they sting but they do occasionally.


----------



## Jaws

A number of years ago I did a lot of work for a non profit, got in with some spenders who kept us busy for a year and a half on 2 streets in Applehead. 

The main wallets Mrs. contacted me about another non profit a year or so later. Their charter was to save and restore the Fuchs (pronounced Fox lol) house, oldest house in HSB. Had major structural issues and needed someone to navigate the state grants paperwork for historical houses. I decided to do it gratis and just charge my loaded cost for my men. 

I brought my old man and engineer to a walk through with the lovely old church ladies. After the engineer left and confirmed our plan, I was walking it again with the ladies, my dad was measuring for drawings ect... and a bunch of hornets swarmed me and stung me multiple times in the head, probably 7. Eye, lip and back of head. 

I didn't cuss. 

I didn't scream. 

I wanted to do both. 

The good lord gave me composure in front of the ladies from my church. They know my mama and grandma very well from the pews. 

They were very concerned - both with my face (already ****ed up and ugly imagine it now lmao) and the hornets stinging someone else - like the nice church ladies. 

I told them not to worry and I'd be back with some "organic" pesticide to "dispatch" the hornets. I said I'll do a thorough walk through and make sure they are gone. 

I finished walk through with the ladies playing salesman. By the end my head was bumping,face numb and swollen and talking funny. 

We get in the truck to go to the shop. I told my dad I'm going down the hill and getting some gas and melting these **** sucker MFs. 

He said why not just get some raid? 

Because I want it to hurt. I'm killing em all man woman and child. They messed with the money maker. Lol

I go spend 25 dollars on a gas can, 4 cups and gas. 

I come back and spend 45 minutes melting hornets. It was glorious. 

I get back in the truck and say I guess those mother ****ers picked the wrong hombre to **** with. 

My dad said Jesus. Are you really **** talking insects for using survival instincts???

Yes. 

Well, I guess you showed them. I wonder what the gas does for the historical integrity..... lol

I have terrible luck with getting stung but that took the cake. 

As an aside no one ever fixed the Fuchs house. Lol





Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

NYgutterguy said:


> Haven't been stung by anything in years luckily, But when the white faced phucker got me many years ago I was on the ladder and had no choice but to let him have his way with me. Pretty sure I screamed like a girl.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That counts.:whistling


----------



## 91782

> I come back and spend 45 minutes melting hornets. It was glorious.
> 
> I get back in the truck and say I guess those mother ****ers picked the wrong hombre to **** with.
> 
> My dad said Jesus. Are you really **** talking insects for using survival instincts???
> 
> Yes.


Arnold vs Predator

Take 'em out Arnie!


----------



## TxElectrician

Jaws said:


> A number of years ago I did a lot of work for a non profit, got in with some spenders who kept us busy for a year and a half on 2 streets in Applehead.
> 
> The main wallets Mrs. contacted me about another non profit a year or so later. Their charter was to save and restore the Fuchs (pronounced Fox lol) house, oldest house in HSB. Had major structural issues and needed someone to navigate the state grants paperwork for historical houses. I decided to do it gratis and just charge my loaded cost for my men.
> 
> I brought my old man and engineer to a walk through with the lovely old church ladies. After the engineer left and confirmed our plan, I was walking it again with the ladies, my dad was measuring for drawings ect... and a bunch of hornets swarmed me and stung me multiple times in the head, probably 7. Eye, lip and back of head.
> 
> I didn't cuss.
> 
> I didn't scream.
> 
> I wanted to do both.
> 
> The good lord gave me composure in front of the ladies from my church. They know my mama and grandma very well from the pews.
> 
> They were very concerned - both with my face (already ****ed up and ugly imagine it now lmao) and the hornets stinging someone else - like the nice church ladies.
> 
> I told them not to worry and I'd be back with some "organic" pesticide to "dispatch" the hornets. I said I'll do a thorough walk through and make sure they are gone.
> 
> I finished walk through with the ladies playing salesman. By the end my head was bumping,face numb and swollen and talking funny.
> 
> We get in the truck to go to the shop. I told my dad I'm going down the hill and getting some gas and melting these **** sucker MFs.
> 
> He said why not just get some raid?
> 
> Because I want it to hurt. I'm killing em all man woman and child. They messed with the money maker. Lol
> 
> I go spend 25 dollars on a gas can, 4 cups and gas.
> 
> I come back and spend 45 minutes melting hornets. It was glorious.
> 
> I get back in the truck and say I guess those mother ****ers picked the wrong hombre to **** with.
> 
> My dad said Jesus. Are you really **** talking insects for using survival instincts???
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Well, I guess you showed them. I wonder what the gas does for the historical integrity..... lol
> 
> I have terrible luck with getting stung but that took the cake.
> 
> As an aside no one ever fixed the Fuchs house. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Kept waiting for you to say one got in the truck and stung you


----------



## Jaws

TxElectrician said:


> Kept waiting for you to say one got in the truck and stung you


I got to quit drinking stuff reading this forum. At least it was just water:laughing:


----------



## Jaws

SmallTownGuy said:


> Arnold vs Predator
> 
> Take 'em out Arnie!


One of these days I need to hit my buddy's dad up :

Last year or year before I got revenge on some bees that stung my buddy and me and his dad after a day of dove hunting. 

A **** load of tannerite, an M4, a tractor, hoodie, gloves and a Nike gym bag were utilized with duct tape. I set up about 150 yards off that tannerite. The tree split in half when that 5.56 hit that tannerite. 

My buddies dad videoed it :whistling

May or may not of been beer involved.


----------



## 91782

Jaws said:


> One of these days I need to hit my buddy's dad up :
> 
> Last year or year before I got revenge on some bees that stung my buddy and me and his dad after a day of dove hunting.
> 
> A **** load of tannerite, an M4, a tractor, hoodie, gloves and a Nike gym bag were utilized with duct tape. I set up about 150 yards off that tannerite. The tree split in half when that 5.56 hit that tannerite.
> 
> My buddies dad videoed it :whistling
> 
> May or may not of been beer involved.


Hell yeah I'd like to see that!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Jaws said:


> One of these days I need to hit my buddy's dad up :
> 
> Last year or year before I got revenge on some bees that stung my buddy and me and his dad after a day of dove hunting.
> 
> A **** load of tannerite, an M4, a tractor, hoodie, gloves and a Nike gym bag were utilized with duct tape. I set up about 150 yards off that tannerite. The tree split in half when that 5.56 hit that tannerite.
> 
> My buddies dad videoed it :whistling
> 
> May or may not of been beer involved.





SmallTownGuy said:


> Hell yeah I'd like to see that!


He knows the rule!


----------



## Jaws

I'll holler at him this week

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=356289


----------



## NYgutterguy

Any fiancé update ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> Any fiancé update ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's home, doesn't have much to say though.


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> She's home, doesn't have much to say though.


Yeah. maybe you should start.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SmallTownGuy said:


> Yeah. maybe you should start.


I'll skip the arguments today


----------



## TxElectrician

A&E Exteriors said:


> She's home, doesn't have much to say though.


Win-win. Most never shut up.


----------



## KAP

TxElectrician said:


> Win-win. Most never shut up.


:laughing:

On the surface maybe, but the longer you wait, the longer it takes to put behind you, and the bigger perceived slights grow... ain't got no time for 'dat... :no: :whistling :laughing:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Windows are here.

That big bastard is heavy, still trying to figure out the best way to get it up the stairs


----------



## Tinstaafl

A&E Exteriors said:


> That big bastard is heavy, still trying to figure out the best way to get it up the stairs


Just start a new round with the other half. She'll either grab it and run upstairs, or chase yer sorry butt with it. :laughing:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Well, seems how we are shut down for the rest of this month too let's make this as time consuming as possible shall we...


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I am almost decided on how to go about my siding

Pretty sure we are going with the first 2 images. Still playing with the sides a little bit


----------



## META

When's the A&E documentary coming out? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

META said:


> When's the A&E documentary coming out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hopefully never. Lol


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Ok, we finalized our layout...I think.

Thoughts?


----------



## Big Johnson

You gonna paint the windows?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Big Johnson said:


> You gonna paint the windows?


No.


----------



## Mordekyle

META said:


> When's the A&E documentary coming out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Snake King


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Our siding got dropped off today! Pretty nice stuff. It's basically composite decking but siding instead. Couldn't swing the steel I wanted last year but this will definitely do.

For my next trick I'll make some time to install it. Lol



















































Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

The brown board and batten is for the inside of the upper deck

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------

